# Attach Drywall to shower flange



## jburchill (Oct 3, 2010)

it would look like this: left side of shower/tub. how to drywall that.


----------



## Sir MixAlot (Apr 4, 2008)

I wouldn't bring the drywall down over the flange. :no:
You could add a piece of 1/4" drywall and then your 1/2" drywall over that or use hot mud and tape to span the drywall and flange. :thumbsup:


----------



## paparocks (Jun 29, 2011)

fill it with quickset and let it cure. then tape it. It should be fairly flat/ You may need to scrape it first


----------



## jburchill (Oct 3, 2010)

I added an arrow to the location on my shower that is in question. I thought maybe there was confusion of what I was talking about. How to drywall the vertical flange section where the arrow is.

this isn't my shower, but a pic I found online that looks like the situation that i have


----------



## paparocks (Jun 29, 2011)

just like this, put the bead on first then pack with 45min setting type joint compound. Mix it to be a heavy consistency. let it set up and dry. scrape it and tape it. let dry again and then coat it.....DROP the zip bead ideal on that side of the tub...you're complicating this for yourself in doing so.


----------

